

WePay, the Online Group Payment System - elfred
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/got_roomies_pay_your_bills_with_wepay_the_online_g.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29

======
nkohari
Love the idea, and it solves a real problem. I thought of building something
similar awhile back, when I got frustrated collecting fees for a fantasy
football league.

------
jvdh
I'm not sure whether this'll really work...Often when you need such a system
it is when each of the participants is a little short on the money. These
people may not want to use a system that is going to cost them money on each
transaction.

People who don't really care about the money are probably also not going to
care much about how it evens out between the group, as long as it's sort of
equal.

